# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Geneesmiddelengebruik belangrijk bij keuze zorgverzekering

## Leontien

*Geneesmiddelengebruik belangrijk bij keuze zorgverzekering*

Bijna de helft van de Nederlandse 55-plussers houdt rekening met de vergoeding van zijn geneesmiddelengebruik bij het kiezen van een nieuwe zorgverzekering, zo blijkt uit onderzoek van GezondheidsNet.nl.

Uit het onderzoek bleek dat de gemiddelde 55-plusser dagelijks zon vier pillen slikt, vaak meerdere middelen tegelijkertijd. Veel voorgeschreven zijn geneesmiddelen tegen een verhoogde bloeddruk (48 procent), een te hoog cholesterol (38 procent) en/of hart- en vaatziekten (28 procent). Andere genoemde middelen zijn die tegen brandend maagzuur (21 procent), diabetes (ruim 18 procent) en maag- en darmklachten (bijna 14 procent).

*Vergoedingen*
Met de kennis over de vergoedingen van hun geneesmiddelen zit het wel snor: bijna 78 procent van de 55-plussers weet of de zorgverzekeraar hun geneesmiddel vergoedt, of het onder hun eigen risico valt of dat er helemaal geen vergoeding is. Slechts 6 procent heeft geen idee. Bijna 45 procent blijft een geneesmiddel slikken, ook als het niet vergoed wordt in het huidige pakket. Zon 10 procent geeft aan een geneesmiddel niet (meer) te slikken als het niet vergoed wordt.

*Vergelijken verzekeringen*
Bovenstaande neemt niet weg dat de ondervraagden bij de keuze van een nieuwe zorgverzekering wel rekening houden met het al dan niet vergoeden van bepaalde middelen. Bijna 45 procent neemt dit als een van de belangrijkste punten mee bij het vergelijken van de zorgverzekeringen voor komend jaar.

Bepaald het vergoeden van bepaalde geneesmiddelen welke zorgverzekering je hebt?

----------

